# Rabbits For Sale



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Does anyone know if fur buyers are buying jack rabbits and if so how much


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

they arnt in my area


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

have alot of skins buy never tryed to sell them


----------

